
Navy Reports Describe Encounters with Unexplained Flying Objects - galaxyLogic
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/14/us/politics/navy-ufo-reports.html
======
themodelplumber
There should be like a $2M fine for releasing a weather balloon which is later
determined to have caused a UFO sighting. Then maybe we will stand a chance at
finding out what's what. (The article is not a weather balloon article but it
mentions them in part)

(Also a historical peeve; props if you know the reference--if you're a colonel
in the Air Force, and you think the UFOs _you yourself saw_ are "beyond us"
and we should "quit worrying about it," then IMO you should have to take a
"you don't get to decide that" course on the potential scientific benefits of
investigating freakishly weird phenomena)

------
hindsightbias
Reads to me as an organization complaining about someone else using their MOAs
or Restricted areas without using proper channels.

The sum of terrestrial projects that need to test and don’t want to advertise
it internally or externally is probably greater than 0. Probability of losing
some random F-18 is the cost of doing business.

